

The Purple Frog - infinity
http://www.edgeofexistence.org/edgeblog/?p=1378

======
glimcat
WTF?

------
maeon3
This endangered creature is found only in the southern part of India.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Purple_frog>

